# Northslope's Gettin a Dog!!!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

After out little adventure to So Dak this winter I think Northslope is finally tired of finding, pointing, and retrieving his own birds. :? 

He's going to Filmore tomorrow to pick up his new GWP(what else would a smart guy get) pup form a guy out of Vegas.  

I've seen a picture of the little squirt and hes gonna be a tank! Hopefully he'll post some pics when he gets him home.  

Good job buddy, rooster killin will never be the same again. 8)


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Northslope you're such a wimp!!! It took him YEARS to confince me GWP's were worth a **** (and I'm still not 100% :mrgreen: )

Congrats and lets see some pics ASAP!!!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Zim you are as guilty as Tex on this one. Posting all these cool road trips with dead birds and cool dogs. I am not stupid I spent 20 minutes with Tex's dogs and I knew that is what I wanted. It doesn't take a team of experts to see those dogs are the shiz. So any way I will post some pictures of the little beast when I get him. Oh ya Zim get busy raising up some chuckars, cause he is going to tear up a bunch of them!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Well it's about time!!! You'll have to bring him to the company breakfast and show him off.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> Well it's about time!!! You'll have to bring him to the company breakfast and show him off.


Will do, this little critter is going to hang with me 24-7.....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke said:


> Well it's about time!!! You'll have to bring him to the company breakfast and show him off.


How would you ever know northslope was there??...he's so crafty, sneaky, sly, small and doesn't stink much...northslope has a job?? :shock: :shock:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

In reallity I never do see him at work. He says that he gets there, loads up and leaves, all before sunrise. Me, I'm not much of a morning person. The only reason to get up before dawn is to go kill something.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Loke said:


> In reallity I never do see him at work. He says that he gets there, loads up and leaves, all before sunrise. Me, I'm not much of a morning person. The only reason to get up before dawn is to go kill something.


That's right get up before sunrise so you can kill the day, and have the other half to play. :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, It's a done deal.

He texted me yesterday while I was in Cal. and showed me a "post puke in the truck on the ride home" pic of the litle stinker. He's a snappy looking little boy. Can't wait to get him out on some birds.

Zim, we'll be coming over Saturday morning to get some pigions for a little puppy/pigion action.  I' might bring the whirlwind Patches for a little bird action too. 

Ya wanna train???


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is a pic of 'Max'








I will put up more later.....


----------



## meandaboy (Dec 15, 2007)

Good looking pup! I have english pointers and dont know a lot about GWP's what do you feel are there advantages over other pointers nose, temperment etc? What birds do you mainly hunt?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like Max!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

meandaboy said:


> Good looking pup! I have english pointers and dont know a lot about GWP's what do you feel are there advantages over other pointers nose, temperment etc? What birds do you mainly hunt?


I'll take this one...

Nose like a bloodhound, Retrieves like a lab, Swims like a chessie, busts the brush like a springer, points like a Pointer,(minus the tail) and is a wonderful family dog with lots of personality. To me, they are the perfect close to medium range dog that will hunt anything, anywhere. (I don't sound to bias do I?  )

Thay don't range like pointers (like that's a bad thing) and they don't tolorate the heat as well as other breeds. (the ONLY drawback)

Some clowns say they dont have style... :roll: I say they have plenty of style! 8)


----------



## meandaboy (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Tex! I would like to hunt over one. I have had a lot of GSP's over the years and loved them because of their temperment,especially with kids but absolutely love the sight of an English on point (love the tail). But I do not like a long ranging dog and am constantly trying to fight my dogs instinct to run. Sounds like this dog could be an option in the future. As far as style I would say that dog definately has style.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I got one cause they look cool and they have German engineering.....Those Germans know how to build stuff really good. :roll:


----------



## meandaboy (Dec 15, 2007)

North Slope, Have you worked on a newer model Volkswagen lately? Not a good time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Tex....what's the name of your doggy? 

He's a handsome brute !!!!!


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Tex....what's the name of your doggy?
> 
> He's a handsome brute !!!!!


Thats the problem with germans...you can't distinguish sexes! :mrgreen:

Its a Female, and her names' Heidi.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> Tex....what's the name of your doggy?
> 
> He's a handsome brute !!!!!


She looks all bad and hard-core but she's a big puss.  Never been in a **** fight,(thank GOD!) and lets a 12 inch Jack Russell Terrier bully her around. :lol: You should see it, It's kinda funny when the Jack Russell beats her to a retrieve. Heidi will come over posturing like she's gonna open a can and Phantom will eat her face off. :twisted: She's a mean little bizatch!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats Northslope, hopefully he is everything you are looking for in a birddog.


----------

